# Kein Sound in LoD



## Zospie (30. April 2010)

Ich hab seit langem mal wieder n bissl d2 gezockt und bin grade im 5ten Akt angekommen.
Nur auf einmal labern die npcs nicht mehr mit mir...
wenn ich die npc audio ausschalte kann ich mir zwar den Textblock durchlesen, würde mir den mist aber auch gerne anhören
kennt wer das Problem und hat ne Lösung darauf? Wäre echt nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte


MfG Zospie


----------



## Rungor (3. Mai 2010)

probier mal "Strg-M" ingame aus.... vllt hast du nur alles gemutet


----------



## Zospie (6. Mai 2010)

Ne so der Sound funktioniert ja, nur die Leute sprechen ned mit mir. Wenn ich Audio+Text in den Optionen an hab, wird mir gar nix angezeigt und wenn ich auf Text only stelle dann kann ich es wenigstens lesen.
Also betrifft nur die npcs die da rumgurken und auch nur in LoD und 4. Akt nach Dia-kill.


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Windows?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2010)

Du hast die Downloadversion genommen? Da ist ein Bug bei dem LoD-Sprachfile. Das kopieren der Datei von der CD behebt das Problem.


----------



## Zospie (9. Mai 2010)

Ne ich hab das so installiert. Und da win-doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich probier es mal mit dem kopieren vlt geht es ja.
€: Wenn ich die CD öffne, seh ich aber nur den Installer. Muss ich da noch iwas machen? versteckte Ordner anzeigen lassen?
€2: So habs gefunden, welche Datei soll das denn genau sein?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2010)

Da muss eine D2xMusic.mpq auf der CD sein. Die musst du kopieren.


----------



## Zospie (11. Mai 2010)

danke an alle, nun geht alles und besonderen dank an kaepteniglo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellston1 (26. Juni 2010)

Na sehr schön , dann viel Spaß beim zocken.


----------

